# kitchen/living room best at front of house, or back?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm curious what you think about whether it's better to have the kitchen at the front of your home, or at the back, and the living room/lounge room?

And why do you prefer it that way round?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

In my current house, the front door opens into the living room. But I have that door blocked off and no one ever uses it. The back door opens into a hallway, then the kitchen.

I'd prefer the living room in the front of the house so I could hide any kitchen messes and I like when you can access the backyard through the kitchen.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Our front door opens up to an entry way, and you can either walk into the formal living room, go up the stairs, go ahead to the kitchen (which is in the back), or go down a hallway to get to the family room. The garage has a door leading to the family room and hallway to the rest of the house. No preference really, I guess - but I don't know if I would like the kitchen to necessarily be near the front entrance.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

IMO, messy rooms should be near the back-- not visible from the front entrance.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I prefer a kitchen to be easily accessible from the mudroom/garage/family entrance.

I prefer the living room or hall way to be easily accessible to guests.

That way guests do not see the kitchen - AKA the hardest room in the house to keep even relatively neat with little kids.

In our old house we had open concept which I HATED because there were no doors to close off the mess. Our new to us home was built so the guest door went to the front of the house and an entryway. But 200 years later the driveway made that door hard to get to and now everyone walks into the mud room and kitchen. If I had the money I would put a new guest entry in the side of the house. All I need is the door since the space is presently a tiny room off the living room which would make a perfect entry for guests.

Oh and I prefer a kitchen wherever you get a view of where the kids will play in the yard.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

IF we had a door/window into the backyard from the back of the house, I'd want the kitchen back there so I could look out there and keep an eye on dogs/kids. But as our house has the back door coming out of the basement, it doesn't matter. The kitchen is in the front and I quite like that also with our setup - I can look out at the neighbourhood while I'm cooking/cleaning.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the living room at the front of the house so I can see who is approaching my house. I like the kitchen at the back of the house because I like there to be a back door off the kitchen.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I prefer the messy kitchen at the back of the house, overlooking the backyard, and the living room at the front.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samy23* 
I'm curious what you think about whether it's better to have the kitchen at the front of your home, or at the back, and the living room/lounge room?

And why do you prefer it that way round?

I prefer the kitchen to be to the back and the sink needs to be at that back wall with the window looking out back. I prefer this so that I can still keep an eye on the kids while I am making dinner or washing dishes.

I couldn't care less about the placement of the living room.

Amy


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAK* 
I prefer the kitchen to be to the back and the sink needs to be at that back wall with the window looking out back. I prefer this so that I can still keep an eye on the kids while I am making dinner or washing dishes.

I couldn't care less about the placement of the living room.

Amy

Ditto


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know which I prefer. I think if I were designing a house, I would be more interested in having the morning sun in the kitchen in the winter. Does that make sense? Right now, it's relatively chilly and our morning sun pours into our living room and family room.

Conversely, I wouldn't want afternoon sun pouring into my kitchen in the summer when it's hot and I need to make dinner.


----------



## onthemove (Aug 5, 2004)

definately having the kitchen viewing the backyard where the kids play was a absolute must have when we bought our house! also love the kitchen (which is an ongoing mess) to be hidden from the front door.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with many of pp's--I like the kitchen in the back of the house, where it isn't the first thing seen upon entering my house. Also, I like the view of the back yard so I can watch the kids while working in the kitchen. I like my living room in the front, so that my guests see it first. Just seems more inviting to me that way.

I had a friend in high school who lived in a house where the kitchen was in the front. I always thought it was kind of odd, but I don't think I would have hated living there or anything. Just not what I'd prefer if I was designing a house.


----------

